# BYU to Big 12



## eastbaysoccer (Sep 3, 2021)

Rumors swirling that BYU could head to the Big 12.
Makes sense for them football and travel.  I think this will happen.

Do what college could beadded to the WCC?

Seattle U seem close but Hoops not that strong
Grand Canyon -  their name comes up alot
Cal Baptist -  new to D1 but has potential


----------



## Mossberg (Sep 4, 2021)

Realignment Reports: Big 12 Expansion to Add BYU, UCF, Houston, and Cincinnati Imminent (Updated 9/4)
					

I should probably learn how to spell "Cincinnati" for future headlines or just go with "Cincy" from here on.




					www.ourdailybears.com
				




Looks like the move is a done deal.


----------

